# Here we go again



## crappiecatchin (Jul 21, 2016)

It's hard enough to get a keeper over 34" now they are cutting us off completely.


----------



## jasper181 (Jul 22, 2016)

Its strange how times have changed, an AJ is nothing but a nuisance for the folks I fish with.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 31, 2016)

The increased restrictions placed on targeted species is exactly why we never head offshore anymore. Most everything you catch has to be tossed back in for the Dolphins to snack on. Just not worth the $$$ & time spent IMO. 
Inshore action for me. I primarily catch & release anyways, taking just what I want to eat periodically.
And as the above post mentioned, AJ's were in our way. Great fight though!


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 31, 2016)

Got to leave them for the commercial guys. Must be a delicacy over seas somewhere and a good money market . It creates jobs you know. and us pea-ons do not need to keep the government "s property.


----------

